# ICANN studies secretive domain owners



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Approximately 15 percent to 25 percent of domain names have been registered in a manner that limits the amount of personal information available to the public through WHOIS queries, according to the preliminary results of a report from ICANN (Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers).

Domain owners who want to limit the amount of personal information available to the public generally use a privacy or a proxy service. A privacy service lets the registrant limit the amount of personal information available via a search in a WHOIS database, while proxy services register domain names on behalf of registrants.

http://www.networkworld.com/news/2009/100209-icann-studies-secretive-domain.html


----------

